

Phantom cell phone vibration (or I am not going insane after all) - bsg75
http://lifehacker.com/5913334/phantom-cell-phone-vibration-is-a-sign-you-need-a-tech-break

======
jachwe
I know this to well. This and how i always check for the Mailnotification in
my Dock if there is any little background sound in the musictrack i'm
listening to.

But it's not about addiction i suppose. It's a natural behaviour of our brain
to save energy by recognizing patterns instead of recomputing. So yes, the
tech break will help, but no, i am not addicted to my phone.

(edited a typo)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. I feel my cell vibrating when driving - I think its blood flow
constricted, I remove the phone from my pocket and it goes away. I don't
always even remember the phone was there - so how could it be anxiety?

